
Here's to You Mr(s) Arrington, Goodbye and Good Luck Startups - nickb
http://updates.blognation.com/2007/12/13/heres-to-you-mrs-arrington-goodbye-and-good-luck-startups/
======
jey
I read one or two kb of that and skimmed the rest and I gained zero bits of
information.

As far as I can see, this doesn't meet the criterion that Hacker News articles
should be "interesting", even for a wide definition of "interesting". Please,
let's not turn this into "Web 2.0 Gossip News".

~~~
jamiequint
dont vote it up then. this is how social news works.

~~~
marcus
If only we had down vote for articles.

------
edu
Seems like a bad soap opera... Reads like a bad soap opera... Lesson, skip
what seems like a soap opera.

~~~
jrosen
Yeah, this crap belongs on Valleywag.

------
andreyf
First thought: yeah, needless drama, blah blah.

Second though: reminds me of what my parents told me in high school... "be
nice". Sounds like someone got on someone's bad side. Is business really so
stressful that it's impossible for everyone to get along without catfights?

------
drubio
HereaEURXs to YOU Sam Sethi, Goodbye and Good Luck as an EMPLOYEE

If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.

Its yet another sour grapes tale of an employee trying to be a smart-ass with
his ex-employer and getting creamed in the process...are you kidding me: 'Well
the matter has now been reported to Scotland YardaEURXs Internet Crime Unit :
Case Number: LC986409807 and the IC3.'

But agreed: Soap Opera value +1 News.YC -1 ( But I can't vote it down... )

